# Kosten durch Handy-Wurm: Brauche Hiiilllfffeeee



## Leprechandt (6 Januar 2006)

mein Sohn hat sich auf seinem Handy einen Wurm Namens Commwarrior eingefangen und dieser hat alle 4 min. eine MMS an alle Telefonnummern, die in seinem Handy gespeichert sind, geschickt. Jetzt habe ich eine Telefonrechnung von 402,-- Euro erhalten und vorerst einmal Einspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt. Dieser Wurm hat Tag und Nacht MMS versendet. Auf der Rechnung steht immer der gleiche Betrag für die Verbindung. 

Was kann ich tun oder wie muß ich gegenüber der Telefongesellschaft Talkline argumentieren um evtl. einen Nachlaß zu erwirken und wie kriege ich den Wurm wieder runter vom Handy.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar. :cry:


----------



## sascha (6 Januar 2006)

Woher weißt Du, dass es ein Commwarrior war?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2006)

vielleicht hat er das gesehen, was auf dieser Site beschrieben wird
http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/commwarrior.shtml


----------



## sascha (6 Januar 2006)

Maybe. Trotzdem gilt es jetzt erst einmal, eine vernünftige Argumentationskette aufzubauen. Nicht, weil man sich vor den Kosten drücken will. sondern, weil es für Vorgänge dieser Art bislang keinerlei Rechtsprechung oder Präzedenzfälle gibt. Insofern: Lass uns bei Null anfangen und dann sehen wir mal, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Januar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Maybe. Trotzdem gilt es jetzt erst einmal, eine vernünftige Argumentationskette aufzubauen.



Nicht nur bei der Argumentationskette muß man hier bei null anfangen, auch wie man den Schädling los wird, ohne dabei die Beweissicherung zu vernachlässigen, ist eine neue Herausforderung.

Dafür wäre es zuerst mal wichtig zu wissen, was genau für ein Handy-Modell hier betroffen ist, damit man mal zugehörige technische Unterlagen durchforsten und ggf. den Hersteller befragen kann.

Jungs, ich glaube hier gibt es sogar für uns noch was zu lernen, also größte Vorsicht, damit wir's nicht vergeigen... :-? 

MfG
L.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2006)

Insgesamt interessant: 
http://enterprisesecurity.symantec.de/content/displaypdf.cfm?pdfID=2042&openpdf=Yes&EID=0

Wie wir dem armen Vogel einfach helfen können, weiß ich aber auch nicht ...


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2006)

Aus Beweisgründen: *JETZT NICHT NUTZEN!
*
Aber irgendwann, wenn das Handy gesäubert werden soll, z.B. dieses Tool von symantec nutzen ...

Ansonsten:
Welches Handy?
Gibt es eine Synchronisationsmöglichkeit zu PCs (ActiveSync etc.)?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

Mal laienhaft ins Blaue hinein:

Wenn man dauerhaft beweisen kann, dass der Wurm auf dem Handy war, als die MMS geschickt wurden - das müsste doch reichen? Der Nutzer kann ja nun wirklich nichts dafür, dass sein Handy so einen Unsinn gemacht hat.

Nach der Beweissicherung kann also gesäubert und wieder genutzt werden, nicht?


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2006)

@Laie:

"User unschuldig = keine Zahlungspflicht" - nicht unbedingt.

Eine MMS ist ja auch ein Vertrag mit dem Telefonprovider - bitte schicke diese MMS an den da. So lange der Provider genau das tut, hat er erst mal seinen Vertrag ordnungsgemäß erfüllt und kann das Entgelt beanspruchen.

Der Schaden ist danach beim Verursacher geltend zu machen - wer hat denn den Wurm programmiert und auf's Handy geschickt? Hier sehe ich echt ein Problem ...

Und wer einmal an Silvester den Netzzusammenbruch z.B. in Köln erlebt hat, weiß, dass viele Handynutzer die "Massen-SMS"-Funktion für Neujahrsgrüße gerne nutzen und mal eben 20, 30 SMS verschicken. Ein Provider, der solches mit MMS bei einem Nutzer feststellt, muss also IMHO nicht unbedingt "zum Schutz des Kunden" eine Sperre einrichten, so lange es im halbwegs üblichen Rahmen bleibt ...

Der Geschädigte hier sollte vielleicht ein wenig mehr mitmachen und uns noch ein paar Infos geben.


----------



## sascha (6 Januar 2006)

Ich habe mal den Thread-Titel etwas präzisiert.


----------



## Qoppa (6 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Eine MMS ist ja auch ein Vertrag mit dem Telefonprovider - bitte schicke diese MMS an den da. So lange der Provider genau das tut, hat er erst mal seinen Vertrag ordnungsgemäß erfüllt und kann das Entgelt beanspruchen.


... ohne daß ich mich hier zu weit vorwagen will:

die Problematik erinnert doch an die Argumentation des (ersten) BGH-Urteils zu Dialern: da ging es auch "nur" um die Zurechenbarkeit bzw. Verantwortungssphären zwischen Kunden und Telco für nicht selbst veranlaßte Verbindungen. Und zwar wurde das gelöst durch sinngemäßen Rückgriff auf § 16 TKV (ist jetzt anderer § in der Neufassung). Dessen Hauptanwendung war aber z. B. der Fall, wenn ein (physischer   ) Einbrecher auf meinem Telefon rumspielt ....

bei allen Unterschieden scheint mir das doch übertragbar zu sein.


----------



## Leprechandt (7 Januar 2006)

*Handywurm*

Ich bin ja überwältigt wieviel Gedanken Ihr Euch darüber macht einfach toll. Also hier kommen noch weitere Informationen. Das Handy ist ein Nokia 6600 und ich weiß deshalb, daß der Virus Commwarrior ist, weil mein Sohn eine Datei aufgemacht hat, die so geheißen hat. (Commwarrior.sys oder sis weiß nicht so genau) Er dachte nämlich daß ist ein Handygame. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Angagement

grüße


----------



## sascha (7 Januar 2006)

Erster Vorschlag: Datensicherung. Hast Du einen Experten im Bekanntenkreis, der das machen könnte? Das wäre auch für ein eventuelles Zivilverfahren wichtig.


----------



## Leprechandt (7 Januar 2006)

*Handyviren*

Einen Experten habe ich nur für PC aber nicht für Handys

Grüße


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du einen Experten....?


Leider ist Leprechandt bei Talkline. Netzanbieter, wie T-Mobile oder O², nehmen gern Handy´s entgegen und analysieren daran den Fall - ein neues Gerät gratis gibt es dafür (angeblich) für den Kunden zurück.


----------



## peanuts (7 Januar 2006)

*Re: Handyviren*



			
				Leprechandt schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Experten habe ich nur für PC aber nicht für Handys
> 
> Grüße



Beim 6600 ist das ganz einfach:

Es gibt eine Funktion "Tel.Speicher sichern" unter Menu -> Extras -> Speicher. Damit kann man die komplette Konfiguration inkl. installierter Programme auf die MMC-Speicherkarte (Lieferumfang) des Handies sichern. Die Datei heisst Backup.arc im Pfad E:\Backup. E: ist die Speicherkarte. Man nimmt die Speicherkarte aus dem Telefon und archiviert sie mit Hilfe eines Kartenlesers und eines PCs am besten in ein Zip-Archiv. Darauf achten, dass die Dateipfade mitgesichert werden.

Danach kann man das Handy "säubern". Durch Zurückkopieren des Zip-Archivs auf die Speicherkarte und durch "Daten wieder herstellen" unter Menu -> Extras -> Speicher lässt sich der verseuchte Zustand wieder herstellen.

HTH


----------



## Leprechandt (8 Januar 2006)

Dankeschön ich probiere das mal aus. Muß ich mir dann auch eine neue MMS Speicherkarte kaufen ???? 

Grüße
Leprechandt


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2006)

Ich würde die Datensicherung auf jeden Fall im Beisein eines guten Zeugen machen. Weißt Du schon, wie Deine nächsten Schritte sein werden? Zahlen, rechtliche Auseinandersetzung, Strafanzeige?


----------



## peanuts (8 Januar 2006)

Leprechandt schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön ich probiere das mal aus. Muß ich mir dann auch eine neue MMS Speicherkarte kaufen ????
> 
> Grüße
> Leprechandt



Nein, sobald die Karte vollständig gesichert ist, kannst du den Wurm löschen, durch geeignete SW. Neben Symantec gibt's solche Tools auch von F-Secure: http://www.f-secure.com/download-purchase/tools.shtml


----------



## SEP (8 Januar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Datensicherung auf jeden Fall im Beisein eines guten Zeugen machen.


:dafuer: Unbedingt!


----------



## Antidialer (10 Januar 2006)

Das ganze dürfte kein Einzelfall bleiben:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68181


----------

